# Sitka Gear



## Jranger (Aug 12, 2009)

Any reviews?
http://www.sitkagear.com/
I saw a jacket in the store the other day. It looked a felt really nice, but there was a bit of sticker shock...
Just curious if anyone had heard anything about their clothing. I'm always looking for warm clothing without all the bulk of my regular gear.


----------



## Rednec (Aug 12, 2009)

I didnt know they made clothes, however, i have a shoulder pack that appears to be well made...i dont use it like i thought i would, should have gotten larger one.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Aug 12, 2009)

Im waiting for my MT050 to wear out, then I'll get a set.....one thing is fur sure, a lot of it is for sale on ebay, but I don't know if its because people like it or don't like it...


----------



## Win270Brown (Aug 24, 2009)

I saw the guys on Heartland Bowhunter (Sportsman Channel) using it. I looked it up online and it looked great. The price, however, made me stop looking pretty quickly.


----------



## Jetjockey (Aug 26, 2009)

Sitka gear is really, really nice gear.  Its expensive for a reason.  The 90% jacket is on my short list of things to buy.  I really will be able to wear it for 90% of my big game hunting.  Its warm, quiet, and water resistant.  It will be my outer layer for all times except heavy rain and snow.  Nobody else makes a fleece style jacket that comes anywhere close.  There is other fleece jackets that are warm, but none that are even close to water proof.  Its expensive stuff, but its very, very good!


----------



## sbrown (Sep 1, 2009)

I have the mothwing mountain mimicry pattern 90% jacket and pants. I also bought the base layer pants and a core lock shirt I think it is called, some gloves and a beanie. I found I could wear the shirt pretty much year round, maybe a little warm early season. The coat is very nice as are the pants. I sat one evening in a steady drizzle and stayed pretty well dry, I was pleased. Overall , it is nice stuff. The beanie is very nice for warmth to weight ratio as well, very thin and light but surprisingly warm. The gloves however that I bought were the lightweight ones and they are good only for early season, very very little warmth or water protection. I wanted them for bowhunting and wanted a thinner glove butlike I said they are not good for colder weather, now their heavier duty ones might be fine . The under armour cold gear gloves are awesome for a thin lightweight shooter style glove while giving a good deal of cold protection.


----------

